# P5 programming question



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

On the phoenix P5, how do i get the sutdown whistle to turn off? I got it to do it on one card but the other i can't seem to find it on. And like a fool, i didn't write down what i did. 
thanks, 
Terry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I found it. I downloaded the controls on my laptop and didn't set it to advanced settings. All is well. 
Terry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder on the advanced settings, forgot about it myself and needed to make some changes but couldn't find what I was looking for at first.


----------

